# Thing 3



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Here's me in my Hauntcast tee with my latest project!










She likes milk, sleep, and making noise! Thing 1 and Thing 2 actually like her, and you know I dig that.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, she's a doll, Rahn. Congrats to you, your wife, and Thing 1 and 2


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Congrats and welcome to the new little haunter.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Congrats! She's a cutie!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Yay !!!!! Another haunter is born! Congratulations!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks everybody.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

...ok...how in the hell did i miss this? 

congrats Rahnefan! What a cute little haunter!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Beautiful baby Rahnefan. Congratualtions to you and your wife! Hope mom is doing well.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

She's a keeper!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

aww.. adorable.  Congrats!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

She's a doll. Just wait until she wants to drive the car. It will happen before you know it.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks everybody.


----------

